# HELP-Baby Bunnies Found



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, I would suggest you contact your local Wildlife Agency/ Dept of Natural Resources they may take them and raise them. Are you sure the mama hasn't come back around looking for them? Keeping them warm, maybe a hot water bottle under blankets and keep trying the dropper. Poor little guys. I hope they make it.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Poor things! I agree with contacting the local wildlife agency or even possibly animal control and see if they can offer any advice or even help out. I hope they'll be okay!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yep, find a local wildlife rehab center. If you can't locate one, contact your local humane society, which should either point you toward one or be able to take the babies in. Thank you for caring for those little ones. They are so fragile at that age. Please keep us posted.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

If you contact Animal Control, make sure it's a no-kill. Unfortunately these little guys are on the low end of the food chain, and some places will not put the effort into saving them. I know in Maryland, DNR will raise and release.


----------



## GoldenMommy2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Paula when I got your message I immediate contacted the animal hospital that works directly with the Wildlife services in my area. I just got back from dropping them off. The vet said that, even though all three were very weak, all of them were going to make it. Unfortunately, the neighbor’s dog did kill the mother, so I knew I couldn’t just put them back in what was left of their home. Thank you all for the quick responses; they are safe and in good hands now!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good for you for saving them! We have a great wildlife rescue here and they have come and taken many babies from me whether it be baby birds, squirrels or bunnies.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so glad that you were able to help save the babies! It's so sad about their mother. We have lots of wild rabbits around here. We see their footprints in the snow all the time.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a bunny myself and i would advise you to try to find the place the hospital sent them and ask if you are aloud to checkup on them .But anyway you did a very good thing the bunnies thank you !

(Jerseygirl's daughter 11 yrs)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for helping the baby bunnies!


----------

